# What are the last 5 things you dehydrated...



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Curious what everyone dehydrates!

I have dehydrated onions, peppers, and made beef jerky for my boy.
What else do you dehydrate?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Hot peppers,Basil,Parsley,Oregano,dill. Frost came and finished everything.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Tomatoes, celery, parsley, peaches, apples


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

apples, bananas, lemons/limes, MEAT, and peppers


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Similar to others lists. We have done tomatoes, chili peppers, a variety of herbs, mushrooms, apples, and lots of grapes.


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

mushrooms, onions, carrots, parsley, rosemary


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

I just did pineapple, it is just like candy. When asparagas is in season we break off the tender part and eat or freeze it, but the rest of the stem gets dehydrated and then ground up in the food processor to make a powder. In the winter we use it to make cream of asparagas soup. MMMMM......You can do the same with broccoli stems and leaves.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

onions, apples,potatoes,peppers,squash until freeze killed them and the okra


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Last 5: apples, rice (love this!), potatoes, rhubarb, noodles


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

mama crow how and whyfor did you dry lemons and limes


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Apples, pears, jerky, green beans, cabbage, corn, zuchinni, onions, tomatoes, peppers, berries, mushrooms....James


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Jerky, jerky, jerky,jerky and jerky. Actually 6 loads. 

Mmmm, jerky!

Before that was basil.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

collards, jerky, tomatoes, soup veggie mix, hamburger rocks.


----------



## barefooted (Jul 31, 2004)

Roma tomatoes, Basil, Squash, Apple, Venison Jerky


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

Once a month or so I clean out the veggie bin and try to salvage whatever is still in pretty good shape but in danger of going bad. 

Last time it was celery, red peppers, hot peppers and yellow squash. Recently I did some orange and grapefruit slices for potpourri fillers.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Corn,carrots, potatoes. gloves and my hat....


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Just Cliff said:


> . gloves and my hat....


HA HA.... I was thinking of doing the same thing with the kids the other day when they came in from playing.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I forgot, Nettles.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Ohio dreamer said:


> HA HA.... I was thinking of doing the same thing with the kids the other day when they came in from playing.


It is great for drying gloves,mittens, hats,underware,etc.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

Ohio dreamer said:


> HA HA.... I was thinking of doing the same thing with the kids the other day when they came in from playing.


I think my kid is too big to fit in my dehydrator:smiley-laughing013:


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

dried yogurt, its great. and you can make yogurt in your dehydrator


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

PixieLou said:


> I think my kid is too big to fit in my dehydrator:smiley-laughing013:


Actually... I bought my wife one for her birthday thats big enough for 2.. I can see harvest season come around and run out of dehydrator space. She opens the Sauna door to find racks and racks of dehydrating tomatoes!:hammer:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Kroger has pineapples on sale for 1.00 each!!
So I bought 5 and they are dehydrating right now.

Tomorrow will be 3lbs of home made beef jerky!!!
Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

$1.00?? And not a Kroger in sight.... I guess i'll check Food Lion tomorrow. They growers must have had a good year.


----------



## Ciffer (Sep 13, 2010)

apples and bell peppers.

if you count smoking i recently smoked 17lbs of bacon and some ribs.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Peaches, Pineapple, Zuchinni,banana's, celery, potatoes, carrots....wait that's mre than 5;


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Celery and onions....left over from the holiday's


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Apples with cinnamon, pears, bananas.

Should they be kind of "bendy", pliable, stickyish?
I had them in 10 hours on 135 degrees....


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

Apples, corn, green beans, peas, mixed veggies.


----------



## Fawnridge (Sep 13, 2010)

onions, tomatoes and some herbs.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

praieri winds said:


> mc how and why for did you dry lemons and limes


Sorry, I just saw this ... I've since changed my username here.

I dehydrate lemons/limes for tea, hot or iced, and other drinks ... also can be ground in a mortar and pestle, and/or used in potpourri.

I'm sure there are other uses, but those are how I use them ... the smell throughout the house is wonderful during the process.

Same for oranges and tangerines ... wonderful in drinks, as well. 

:donut:


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

Ms.Lilly said:


> I just did pineapple, it is just like candy. When asparagas is in season we break off the tender part and eat or freeze it, but the rest of the stem gets dehydrated and then ground up in the food processor to make a powder. In the winter we use it to make cream of asparagas soup. MMMMM......You can do the same with broccoli stems and leaves.


How clever- Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

What if anything do you do to to items you dehydrate? I have heard you gotta do different things.


----------

